
Startup that planned to deliver babies in space [is] suspending operations - exolymph
https://www.businessinsider.com/space-life-origin-suspending-operations-babies-in-space-2019-7
======
exolymph
Had to trim down the BI title quite a bit.

I am, frankly, gobsmacked by the existence of this startup.

